# Uprated Injectors



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

The size to go for if i turbo is 370CC isn't it...??

Also do i need a custom rail or will they fit straight into mine...

and which other nissan models do these come from...??

SR20DET??

Cheers


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you dont need to upgrade your injectors unless you are goin turbo, but they will fit in your stock fuel rail, but it would be suggested for JWT to reprogram your ecu to get the proper air/fuel ratios, but its not worth it unless you turbo you car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I realize your questions was answered but it's a good idea to put threads like this in the turbo forum given that this upgrade and post revolves around a turbo setup...


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

ok fella...sorry about that...wasn't sure where to put it really...

well part of my Q. was answered...

I stated that it was going to be for a turbo setup so thats why i was asking about the upgrade...

but where can i get them from...i need to know what cars do them so i can goto nissan and ask them for 370CC injectors for a....

cheers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lurch said:


> ok fella...sorry about that...wasn't sure where to put it really...
> 
> well part of my Q. was answered...
> 
> ...


 Is there a reason you want to buy them new? There are a million and one sets avail. used... 

And this subject has been covered before, you should do some research on parts required for a turbo and where to source them from as you will leanr a lot and save yourself $$$


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

wes said:


> Is there a reason you want to buy them new? There are a million and one sets avail. used...
> 
> And this subject has been covered before, you should do some research on parts required for a turbo and where to source them from as you will leanr a lot and save yourself $$$


aye mate...i try to do my research...but you'll find that i'm from the UK not from the US...i dont' have all the different cars you have out there...and the million and one injectors you might have floating around the US isn't exactly floating around the UK

SR20DET's aren't the most common thing on our roads! 

I'll rephrase the question above...go into nissan or a local scrappys and ask them if they have a certain car....


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

don't worry...found some...

cheers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I was just going to say you have it easier over there as the SR20DET has them and it came in many cars. 200SX and many others.

There is not a single car in the united states that had an SR20DET from the factory which is the most common source of these parts.... 

Good luck.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

Lurch said:


> but where can i get them from...i need to know what cars do them so i can goto nissan and ask them for 370CC injectors for a....
> cheers


Purple - 370cc Side-feed injector:

Nissan part number 16600-21U01 ( about $100 each, at www.nissanparts.cc)

They come on: RB25DET, SR20DET engines

Also on Infinity Q45, IIRC


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

What is your projected turbo setup? Are 370s going to be enough? 370s are maxed out on an sr at about 300whp on 4bar fuel pressure. :cheers:


----------

